
Hey Docker, Get Off My Lawn - neo2001
http://michaeldehaan.net/post/131057132717/hey-docker-get-off-my-lawn
======
koffiezet
Containers != microservices.

Yes they can be used for this, but they are usefull for a lot more things, we
use docker intensively CI in Jenkins for documented, project-specific build
environments. I replaced dozens of build VM's that were idle 95% of the time
with 1 beefed up VM running docker. I use a lot less resources a lot more
efficiently.

Yes it is hyped, but that doesn't mean it's useless. Docker or
containerisation, just as any other tech, is just another tool in the box.
It's up to the users to decide how to use it - or not to use it. Stop bitching
about it, and just don't use it if you don't see any advantages in your use-
cases. For me, it was mostly a positive experience.

~~~
2bluesc
> we use docker intensively CI in Jenkins for documented, project-specific
> build environments

This. Doing apt-get install on Travis builds to spin up _my_ required tools on
every build was slow and a PITA. I started using GitLab CI with the Docker
executor[0], that's reduced to `docker pull myimage` which is often times
cached locally. Build time when from up to 10s of minutes -> seconds.

I built a Docker image for building Android AOSP projects[1]. Few people use
Docker for build environments where it's immensely valuable. I don't want to
develop my low level Android platform code on Ubuntu 14.04, I'd rather throw
the build over the wall to a pre-vetted build image that _always_ works.

Sure I could roll my own special Jenkins slave to do this, but why not
leverage Docker? Perhaps it'd be too easy to use the _same_ Docker image on my
development laptop.

I do agree with the author in some respects that some people don't fully
understand when containers are valuable and instead containerize all the
things!

[0]
[http://doc.gitlab.com/ci/docker/using_docker_images.html](http://doc.gitlab.com/ci/docker/using_docker_images.html)

[1]
[https://hub.docker.com/r/kylemanna/aosp/](https://hub.docker.com/r/kylemanna/aosp/)

------
2bluesc
> Creator of Ansible and Cobbler

For context on author's perspective. Perhaps the post is related to
[http://www.ansible.com/blog/red-hat](http://www.ansible.com/blog/red-hat)

------
mdekkers
yeah, nice one. Thanks for writing down pretty much my own thoughts a lot more
eloquently than I ever could.

